# What brand of dog clippers do you recommend?



## Celeste (Nov 16, 2009)

I own a pair of Andis clippers and a pair of Oster clippers; IMO the Osters are more powerful than the Andis but they do heat up rather TOO quickly unfortunately. I also find that the blades do go blunt pretty damn fast .

I was just wondering what pair of clippers do each of you favour? and what your thoughts are....


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I like Andis. I've never used an Oster, but I did have some other off brand that didn't work at all.. It couldn't even cut the hair. My Andis powers through everything with ease, and I've never noticed it getting too hot. I haven't found anything to be unhappy about with them.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I like Andis. I learn this tip from another yahoo group you could buy second set of blades of the same numbers put the one is hot in the freezer allow to it get cool, use the non heat blade then rotate the blades again!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I like wahl clippers the best. Never tried Andis.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

I have used oster and andis.
i like andis clippers,but i HATE the blades. so i use oster blades.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Andis AG Super 2 speeds. I have used them exclusively now for almost 10 years, as a professional groomer. Tried lots of others...I do prefer Geib blades though..With blades, the care you give them is very important. Don't cut a dirty dog...wash and dry first, and keep them well oiled to get as much life out of them as possible. All blades heat up. Like someone said above, having more than one set is a must for any jobs that take longer than 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have Andis 2 speed and a Wahl. I like the Andis best. What I do to keep the blades cool,( since I am cutting 2 dogs one right after the other), is as someone else mentioned, I have 2 of the same blades and put one in the freezer while I use the other.Then I swap when the blade gets warm. David


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Another vote for Andis Super 2 Speed...I have tried Oster and Kim Laube, but Andis is my favorite. I like how they fit my hand, too. Kim Laube clippers are super powerful, incredible for cutting through any coat, no matter how terrible the condition, BUT they don't last and they get super hot almost instantly. They are also very expensive!


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a Whal and a Laube on the way and I am so excited. The Whal may be good for the body with combs - they heat up so quick and they are kind of heavy. I have heard Laube is the best but ANDIS and OSTER get the best reviews by far. Go to EBAY and AMAZON you will save a bundle for brand new versus the pet store or even petedge which has reasonable pricing but every dollar counts


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I never used Oster when I groomed; I've used Andis, and have never been disappointed. I even still have my very first clipper that I bought (over 10 years old) and all I've done is replace the housing, brushes, and quite a few blade drivers...other than that, it's not have anything major go wrong with it, and still runs really well.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks to each and everyone of you for your thoughts. It seems that the Andis wins hands up. I tend to prefer the Oster as I find it a more powerful and faster clipper although as I said before it does heat up rather quickly, argh! I never thought of putting the blades in the freezer to cool them down, lol...that is a good idea.


----------



## Bettyboopton (May 30, 2009)

I will only use LAUBE clippers they are light, come with lights, powerful, cut through anything! Check them out:
http://www.kimlaubecoshop.com/721minimicroclipperkit2-speed.aspx

Also love the 305 Speed trimmer. 
http://www.kimlaubecoshop.com/speedfeed.aspx

Betty


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bettyboopton said:


> I will only use LAUBE clippers they are light, come with lights, powerful, cut through anything! Check them out:
> http://www.kimlaubecoshop.com/721minimicroclipperkit2-speed.aspx
> 
> Also love the 305 Speed trimmer.
> ...


Laube makes some great products..unfortunately, they are very expensive, and unfortunately they are known for less than stellar customer service.


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

I've not been grooming as long as others here on this site, but I've had both an Oster clipper and an Andis.

The Oster had more strokes per minute, but it was heavy and loud. It wore me out and scared my more timid clients. My coworkers called it the "chainsaw", heh. I broke the switch off when I dropped it_...why would you make the on/off switch a toggle-thingie on the back end? Oh,that's right, because I'm NOT SUPPOSED TO DROP THEM...*blushes* silly, clumsy old me._

I really like my Andis clippers. Lighter and quieter, even if they aren't as fast. I've, errr, dropped them as well, and they still run just fine. My blades also don't seem to heat up as quickly on these, perhaps it's the slower strokes?

I also have a slight preference for Andis blades. I tend to lean towards the UltraEdge and CeramicEdge models. I can't exactly quantify why, though; perhaps when I've had more experience under my belt.


----------



## Trikkiwoo (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello all
I'm new to this forum, I've been reading all the posts for the last month or so....lots of great advice and a very friendly feel
To answer your question, I have small hands, and have been grooming for almost 4 years now. I have tried the square andis 2 speed, the super AGR, I think its blue, and also the wahl KM2, and finally the andis 5 speed in the pink casing. Each have there good points.
The square andis is very quite, but my hands ached after a while. The blue model, got heavy on big hairy shave downs, but I loved it for small dogs.
The wahl would power through, it has a lot of torque, and sounds like a sewing machine motor. But I have to say I love the new 5 speed, very light, and I love the body of this clipper, fits my tiny hands.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I have the Andis UltraEdge 2-speed, which works well for me. I also use the cordless Wahl Arco - mainly for shaving FFT on my Spoodles, but have also used the snap on combs in a pinch . . .surprisingly, on a clean coat, they did the job! 

I like Geib blades the best.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> I have the Andis UltraEdge 2-speed, which works well for me. I also use the cordless Wahl Arco - mainly for shaving FFT on my Spoodles, but have also used the snap on combs in a pinch . . .surprisingly, on a clean coat, they did the job!
> 
> I like Geib blades the best.


I'll second the Geib blades. They are the best, though for some reason, I prefer Oster #10 blades. Oh, and I only use Wahl #30 blades..but the rest of them, Geib all the way.


----------

